# Best Cube out of the Box



## NimbleFingers (Jan 4, 2010)

Out of the box, without lube or mods, what's the best cube?

I'm considering buying a DIY, but assembled, because I'm afraid of messing it up during assembly, and because I saw one on eBay (think Old Type A) and it's smooooooth 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-Assembled...ltDomain_0?hash=item518d4c1bab#ht_5810wt_1165

and a video of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HuiURD16MA&feature=player_embedded

Thanks!


----------



## ianini (Jan 4, 2010)

cube4you cube
EDIT: FII


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2010)

F-II


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

F.


----------



## StratoPulse (Jan 4, 2010)

F-II or GH


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say the FII. I think this cube is also great for a cube if you only want one. It is exceptional for both speedsolve and OH.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

some kind of type f


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 4, 2010)

ianini said:


> cube4you cube



my cube4you sucked out of the box.


----------



## V-te (Jan 4, 2010)

F-II, although my GH was really nice out of the box as well. It got worse after breaking in. FII got way better though


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 4, 2010)

my eastsheen 5x5x5


----------



## panyan (Jan 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > cube4you cube
> ...



mine too.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 4, 2010)

F-II, but theyre already lubed and stuff


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 4, 2010)

stiwi griffin said:


> my eastsheen 5x5x5



Are you high?


I would have to say my white v-7.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2010)

ORANGE TYPE C

No words to describe it.


----------



## sooland (Jan 4, 2010)

FII, for sure. It turns amazing, although most f's wear down.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 4, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > my eastsheen 5x5x5
> ...



well, i only have that one and a rubik's, so...


----------



## Musturd (Jan 4, 2010)

YJ 3x3


----------



## rookie (Jan 6, 2010)

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 6, 2010)

Mini C!


----------



## (R) (Jan 6, 2010)

Musturd said:


> YJ 3x3



I second this, mine is the best white cube i have ever had


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 6, 2010)

in first place my black7x7 vcube.
second place my puzzleproz rubik3x3 hungarian.
third place my c4u gigaminx





i may be joking about third place.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

FII!!! 

Or C. 
I just got mine today. 
Really "crispy" and fast.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Jan 6, 2010)

out of all my cubes my C II


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > YJ 3x3
> ...


And which non-white cubes were better?


----------



## ffsapher (Jan 6, 2010)

F-II or C-II


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 6, 2010)

JSK clone, for me. they are hard to find though.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 6, 2010)

F-II
F
C-II


----------



## (R) (Jan 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



well... my type a was exceptional out of the box, as well as my black GH, and My CII they were better out of the box than the (only white) YJ


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...


If you have three types better than YJ, how do you second that YJ is the best?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



He said that it was his best white cube.
However, if he thinks he has cubes that were better, he definitely should have recommended those.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with my QJ.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Storebought cube from walgreens


----------



## Novriil (Feb 21, 2010)

AIII

I just don't get it.. so many people say that it needs very much breaking in??


----------



## DT546 (Feb 21, 2010)

F-II

Amazing


----------



## vgbjason (Feb 21, 2010)

Mini type C ftw, it is by far the best out-of-the-box cube i've seen, heard, or eaten.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 21, 2010)

Ghosthand
...The black one was great out of the box as well


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never had a good cube out of the box...

EDIT: I take that back, my best cube out of the box was was store-bought, but my friend broke it...


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mini type C was amazing out of the box and even better after breaking in


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with my QJ.



No I take that back, I vote for dollar store cubes.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 21, 2010)

the best cube would have to go to an edision out of the box,

when i got my first edison cube it was really good out of the box.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 21, 2010)

yea true, some store boughts can be amazing out of the box.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 21, 2010)

F-II.


----------



## H (Feb 21, 2010)

storebought rubiks 2x2


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 21, 2010)

H said:


> storebought rubiks 2x2



i hope this is a joke. if you're sarcastic, please use the smiley.

anyway, i vote for F-II it is AMAZING! 

except i broke mine.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 21, 2010)

First is my F
Second place is my C (possibly II better chech that thread i saw a while back)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> H said:
> 
> 
> > storebought rubiks 2x2
> ...



One must be really dumb to not see it's clearly sarcastic. Please... never use smileys for sarcasm that clear, that just spoils it.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 21, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ORANGE TYPE C
> 
> No words to describe it.



why orange?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 21, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ORANGE TYPE C
> ...


Because it's orange.


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 21, 2010)

FII and Mini C are the best two that I've had. I haven't taken apart/cleaned/lubed either of them and they're easily my 2 best 3x3s.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> Mini type C ftw, it is by far the best out-of-the-box cube i've seen, heard, or eaten.



Yup, miniC is amazing.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 22, 2010)

FII is boss


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2010)

best cube out of box is C4U and Edisons.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> best cube out of box is C4U and Edisons.



Ummmm... don't C4U's come unbuilt?? and when i built my C4U diy, it was pretty bad......


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Ummmm... don't C4U's come unbuilt??



http://cube4you.com/product-528.html


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > best cube out of box is C4U and Edisons.
> ...



maybe you just suck at tensioning and assembling. check the edge piece, maybe you didn't pu in he cap properly. the C4U cube does not need any lube at all, because the plasic s so smooth. (james must have worked on the molds for a very long time to make them freakishly perfect :/)


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



You need to quit telling/suggesting to people that they "suck" at tensioning and assembling, at absolute best it will only get them pissed off at you. I've seen you do it at least twice now and neither time has it been helpful. Your word is not the word of the cubing god, stop acting like it is.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the C4U cube does not need any lube at all, because the plasic s so smooth.



It's indeed smooth and turns easily without lube at first, but I think turns need to be pulled all the way, flicking isn't enough, and it gets worse and annoying quickly so lubing does make it much better. Don't you think so?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

My FII!


----------



## Parity (Feb 22, 2010)

Lanlan 2x2x2


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Feb 22, 2010)

F-II all the way!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

rubiknerd11 said:


> F-II all the way!!!



I'm glad I ordered one.


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> rubiknerd11 said:
> 
> 
> > F-II all the way!!!
> ...



Yeah they are great out of the box but they become better at cutting corners after lube and they are no doubt the lightest cube out there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

rubiknerd11 said:


> Yeah they are great out of the box but they become better at cutting corners after lube and they are no doubt the lightest cube out there.



Are you sure?


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> rubiknerd11 said:
> 
> 
> > F-II all the way!!!
> ...





miniGOINGS said:


> rubiknerd11 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they are great out of the box but they become better at cutting corners after lube and they are no doubt the lightest cube out there.
> ...



they weight almost nothing


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 22, 2010)

C-II or D-II


----------



## teller (Feb 22, 2010)

Haiyan Memory.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> rubiknerd11 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they are great out of the box but they become better at cutting corners after lube and they are no doubt the lightest cube out there.
> ...



One of the lightest full size cubes if not THE lightest.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the answer is obvious



Spoiler



Tricked ya! go lower for the sacred answer


Spoiler



oops, maybe a bit more


Spoiler



...or not


Spoiler



getting warmer... hopefully


Spoiler



super super close!!!


Spoiler



just kidding!


Spoiler



this is getting old, isn't it?


Spoiler



Try digging a little more!!!


Spoiler



Rubik's touch cube


Spoiler



Teehee!


Spoiler



alright... this time fo sho!


Spoiler



the BEST cube


Spoiler



outa da box...


Spoiler



is...


Spoiler



drumroll


Spoiler



moop.


Spoiler



That's right! Moop! THE BEST cube out of the box. He's so awesome, he can cut PAST 45 degreez!!!!11!!1


----------



## T3hKyng (Feb 22, 2010)

A YJ 3x3 is really good out of the box.
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26822


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 24, 2010)

T3hKyng said:


> A YJ 3x3 is really good out of the box.
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26822



YJ white 3x3 is good, but the word on the street is that the green one is much better ( C =

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19286

Oh, and FII FTW


----------



## c1829 (Feb 25, 2010)

Either FII or mini C


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...



Amen brother.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



And Edison is **** out of the box. Soooo ****. Very sandy and tight. Needs lube, and tensioning.


----------



## riffz (Feb 25, 2010)

F-II


----------



## DaBear (Feb 25, 2010)

F II....only one of my cubes i havent altered in any way....i may take the stickers off it(the red looks too much like orange)


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 25, 2010)

H said:


> storebought rubiks 2x2



the only good thing that a rubiks cube 2x2 is used for is a 2x2x4


but i guess it depends on the cube....


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2010)

F-II.
The only reason I say this is because I literally jizzed my pants after using it once.

I was like OMGWTFBBQ THIS CUBE IS GREAT.
I was amazed.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 25, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> F-II.
> The only reason I say this is because I literally jizzed my pants after using it once.
> 
> I was like OMGWTFBBQ THIS CUBE IS GREAT.
> I was amazed.



>literally jizzed my pants

wat

But I agree, just not enough to jizz my pants.


----------

